# Latest guide greed



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

last weekend I had planned on hunting on a highschool friends land of mine, I talk to the son, who doesnt live on the farm last weekend. I didnt call his father until wednesday, when I did he informed me that a guide was going to hunt there this weekend, he apologized because he didnt know I was going to be around, I said no big deal, I thought we maybe able to find birds other places but I knew there was a lack of places to hunt.

However, upon scouting I realized all the land he has traditionally leased was absolutely crammed with mallards, canada's, and even some snows. I ran into one of his henchmen scouting one of his fields, he really didnt know me, but I stated a conversation to try to wiggle his opinions out of him, he proceeded to tell me that he hates the new limits, because he clients cant tell the species, and its going to make all the birds unhuntable in two weeks, he said that he would have been out of the spot I was going to hunt in 10-15 minutes. Now it gets good, he told me basically that they are going to try to hunt everywhere besides where they lease early so they can save some good hunting for their clients later. Its impossible to compete with someone for a weekend hunt when they can scout all week, with 3-4 trucks going out every night.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I believe that without a doubt. They've been pulling that one for years. One huge problem is that the outfitters lease up a bunch of land and post it. Then the other landowners in the area post their land to keep the outfitters out. Double whammy. Happens sooner or later every time.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Seen this time and time again. Some G/O's sweet talk the farmers and freelance hunters just lose!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I spotted a huge duck and goose feed on Sunday. By that night it was posted by a large outfitter. He tied up another 4 sections. There were some nonresident hunters in the local bar on Saturday and they were telling the bartender that they were having a hard time finding a place to hunt. Most of the plots were being hunted and the land that they used to hunt was offlimits because an outfitter had tied it up. She sent them out to her land to hunt. She told me the leasing of land will hurt her business. She has had nonresident and resident hunters coming to her bar and eatery for many years. They are starting to feel the effects of the leasing.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

hhhhmmmm, and g/o said he brought in people.....hhhhhhmmmmm. I suspect old hunter isn't talking about "our g/o" but he is talking about some of his "kind". Funny....I've mentioned the same thing as old hunter just did many times before. How ironic.....


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Their coming.....

Too late they are here, the freelance opportunities are getting smaller an smaller - boo hoo!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Deacon, You are a tough one to figure.....On one post you are telling all about the great opportunity that ND has for hunting and then in another post you say some drivel, about Boo-Hoo, get over it like you don't care about the lost opportunities. As the free lance opportunities dry up, there are more likely going to be more restrictions put in place on hunting here.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

good morning anyone care for coffee...lol.... around here the only REALLY bad ones are the illegal ones... everybody and their dog turns into a guide around here. Its to bad the local wardens don't pay closer attention to this they could sit in court everyday all year.

We lost most of our waterfowl hunters about 12-15 years ago when outfitters posted up the land by the firing line..... used to be hundreds of hunters every weekend now its maybe 10 in the area I'm talking about.

Its quite obvious the locals and residents got booted off the land isn't it?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Djleye

Yes, there are great opportunites but the opportunities are less every year. There are still some spots in ND that are not over hunted by residents and NR, just that there are fewer Great Opportunities. I have hunted from Hankinson to Fortuna in the great state of ND and still know of some areas that are wide open to the free lance hunter. But the opportunities are not there that we available 10 years ago to the free lance hunter.

That is why I say great opportunities and Boo Hoo at the same time. If a free lancer does his scouting the opportunities are available just that great opportunities are fewer.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

If you fellas don't like these G/O's coming in and leasing up some of the prime areas why don't you fight fire with fire and lease it yourselves! If it were me in this situation I would ask myself "what's it worth to me to keep hunting" and then I'd ban together with some good friends and fight back! This is just my opinion.

Bob A.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Bob, sorry but I do not have the excess cash. Second, the best waterfowling comes from being mobile. Third leasing creates a problem for my fellow free lance hunters.

But if you want to help me you can send me cash, all contributions welcome.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Me to..... :lol: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bob Aronsohn said:


> If you fellas don't like these G/O's coming in and leasing up some of the prime areas why don't you fight fire with fire and lease it yourselves! If it were me in this situation I would ask myself "what's it worth to me to keep hunting" and then I'd ban together with some good friends and fight back! This is just my opinion.
> 
> Bob A.


So your solution is to just add to the problem???? :eyeroll:


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Was at the local cafe today and overheard some fellas talking about their morning hunt. A couple of young snows and a duck was all they had to talk about. Good thing they hired the local guide service to take them out. :lol: $1600+ for a three days of that sounds like a great deal huh? :eyeroll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Last Monday in MB I had permission to hunt a farmers field that had Snows/Honkers/ducks in it, we were the only one to ask the day before. We show up in the morning and a guide had pulled their truck across the road entrance blocking it.  I decided not to wake the farmer up at 5 am and to hunt elsewhere. Later that day I talked with another farmer, he had his friends staying at his place, the week before a guide chased out of a field his own Canadian guests, the guide service did NOT have permission to hunt there. 

Yup that is Guides/Outfitters for you! They are the bane to the average waterfowl hunter. IMO their ethics are as bad as a poachers are. uke:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Ken W,

Yes it's a problem. You have several options as I see it. The first is to find other areas to hunt. Second would be to lease the hot spots with you and your friends. If you know the area you know where they are already. The third is to just quit.

It's sad but true, money talks! We had to lease up some of the good spots here in Kansas or there would be nothing left for us! We beat the out of state guys and the G/o's at there own game.

I hate to pay inorder to hunt, but it's still much better than being on the outside looking in.

Bob A.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob A, don't know about Kansas but here that solution would only add to the problem.

And speaking of leasing, I picked up a real estate magazine today and was surprised at the feature article. It was about hunting leasing services that hook up hunters and landowners--for a nice fee. That seems like outfitting as compensation trades hands for hunting. They should be licensed as outfitters too. ND had plenty of spreads for sale, all listed as "hunting opportunity". A piece in western ND was listed at $1700+ per acre, more than 3 times what Eberts were willing to sell their ranch to the state. And the ND legislature said that was too high! Many of these properties were listed with an option to sub-divide. :eyeroll:

G/Os like it though because it narrows the field.


----------

